# Big prints



## Youngun (Jul 11, 2004)

How big have you made prints in your home darkroom? and what's necessary to make them? does your enlarger go that high or did you turn it to the wall, etc?


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 11, 2004)

I print up to 16"x20" without much hassle.  Larger than that I swivel my enlarger around on the baseboard and project to the floor.  For me the big problem with large prints is having the room to handle the huge trays.  Four 16x20 trays pretty much takes up all of the room I have.  To develop prints larger than 16x20 I roll them up and roll and unroll them through the chems, and washing is a huge pain in the butt.


----------



## oriecat (Jul 11, 2004)

I haven't even tried 11x14s yet, tho I do have the trays and the paper...


----------



## Youngun (Jul 12, 2004)

good point, I hadn't thought about tray size


----------



## Firelance (Jul 18, 2004)

I've got a real nasty enlarger when it comes down to large printing. It's not a pole where you can adjust the height, but it's a crane, which means I can't really go high. If I print over 18 x 24 cm I have to turn the whole thing, point it to the ground, wherafter I have to place a plastic table...

But it's doable


----------

